# Jax got his HIC today!



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

We both had so much fun, I did't want to leave! 

Neither one of us have ever seen a sheep before so I was prepared for an amusing experience, but Jax disappointed me by being a natural... 
When I finally figured out what they meant by "drop the rope and walk around", Jax was gathering up my new little friends and it was so amazing to watch!  
My sheep got stuck and I had no idea how to poke them out of the corner, so Jax had to help me... He looked like he's been doing this all his life from the first 10 seconds... I'm pretty sure he was embarrassed to be seen with me at the end :rofl:


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Congratulations Jax.....! 

Sheep are cute, Love em.. They do stink a bit though, Lol...


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Congrats and way to go Jax!

We go on Tuesday and I can't wait!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So exciting!!!

CONGRATS!!!

Isn't it soooo much fun?! We had a blast too and start lessons soon!

Are you guys gonna pursue it?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh! And.. where are the photo's/video?!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

I definitely want to go for lessons somewhere!

Unfortunately we have no pics or videos because I had to go in the ring myself and no one I knew wanted to go with me, I'm really sad about that too because I had no idea how well he would do


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Aww.. I totally would of went with you to take photo's! Seriously! Hahaha.

Where did you guys go?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

LOL don't tell me that *now*!
It was with the Collie Club of Canada (who by the way, have nothin' on GSDs ) (but don't tell them I said that)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!!


----------



## BUBBAGSD (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats on your title


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone 

...now to find a place to train


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

OH Congratulations! Sounds like a blast! You go Jax!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great news and congrats!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## High5 (Apr 21, 2011)

Awesome, congrats.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweet! Congrats! I'm thinking about starting up lessons again with Minka.


----------

